# fin de contrat ...



## louev13 (7 Août 2022)

_Bonjour 
le contrat se termine l enfant a 3 ans et rentre à l école ;les parents me demande de continuer les mercredis et les vacances scolaires Dois je faire un nouveau contrat ou 1 avenant et dois je envoyer une fin de contrat à la PMI ou continuer sans les prevenir?
Merci pour le retour 
Cordialement _


----------



## booboo (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour , 
il faut faire un avenant au contrat.


----------



## Lijana (7 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
il faut voir si continuer à l'accueillir seulement les mercredis et vacances scolaires ne vous bloque pas une place pour accueillir un enfant à temps plein.

Comment l'enfant rentre à l'école les parents doivent vous proposer un avenant que vous êtes libre d'accepter ou de refuser si cela ne vous convient pas.

vous devez envoyer à la PMI un planning à jour, donc avec les nouveaux horaires.


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour 
C'est l'employeur qui doit faire l'avenant pas vous.


----------



## isa19 (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
réfléchissez bien  avec cette avenant perte de salaire énorme et quand vous perdrez ce contrat votre calcul ARE se basera sur vos derniers salaires de péri scolaires. Perso je refuse l'avenant et les PE font le retrait de l'enfant.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour les PE "veulent" mais vous vous en pensez quoi ? cet enfant ne va pas vous bloquer une place ? et puis sont-ils prêts pour une hausse du tarif horaire ? en tout cas avenant accepté ou refusé donc à vous de décider on ne peut pas le faire à votre place ... 😉


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

L'Avenant au contrat est obligatoire car ce n'est pas un nouvel enfant, c'est un contrat qui se poursuit avec de nouvelles conditions qui doivent y être précisées: les horaires, le taux horaires, dans quelles conditions l'enfant pourrait être accueilli en plus de ces horaires OU PAS...
Perso il y a automatiquement une hausse de mon taux horaire puisqu'on passe à temps partiel. J'y précise que l'enfant pourrait être accueillis en HC à condition:
- de formuler une demande écrite
- que j'ai la place pour respecter mon Agrément
- d'être payée dès lors que j'ai accepté par écrit même si changement d'avis ensuite des PE
- les HC seront majorées de 10%
- c'est seulement dans le cas d'une absence de l'enseignant de l'enfant, pas si l'enfant lui même est malade
- je ne vais pas chercher l'enfant à son école (il doit m'être porté par le PE)

Je n'accepte de faire un Avenant qu'au début d'un mois pour éviter les calculs relous. J'y mentionne que si besoin une regule sera opérée au dernier jour du mois précédent pour repartir sur des bases claires... d'autant plus que mon taux horaire ne sera pas le même c'est plus simple.
La prime de rupture, elle ne sera due qu'à la fin de ce contrat, quand l'enfant ne viendra plus du tout, qu'il y aura donc rupture, Attestation Employeur, solde de tout compte... normal car les salaires peri rentreront aussi dans le calcul pour établir la prime et comptera pour l'ancienneté (pour celle qui respecte l'ancienneté mimimale de 9 mois, perso il y a bien longtemps que je négocie à ts mes contrat une prime de rupture dès le 1er mois!).

Faut il prevenir la PMI?
Dans l'absolue oui mais c'est surtout important de prévenir pour l'arrivée et le départ d'un enfant de chez nous, on ne m'a jamais demandé d'avertir pour chaque Avenant. Ma PMI constate alors la modification d'horaire des anciens contrats à l'occasion d'une arrivée ou d'un départ sinon je passerais mon temps à leur écrie ;-) Elle a surtout besoin de savoir quels enfants sont chez nous ou ne le sont plus, que nous respectons bien notre Agrément, pour les reste...


----------

